# Homer colors



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Helping a friend move out his final homers. I don't have much information on their lineage.

Thoughts on what makes up these homers?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first one is an Andalusian (indigo black), the second one is a dominant opal.

Does he ever sell any of his birds? I would love some of his odd colors.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

love both of them


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

man nice color birds


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Homers*

Thanks, he is now out of raising pigeons, I picked up his last homers.Her are a couple more.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful! Well, if you raise any babies out of them, I may be interested!


----------

